# Help!



## rupertspal42 (May 1, 2009)

I am trying to find some 1/2 quart - small glass milk bottles but the only ones i find are insanly expensive or are way to big.  I want to put milk bath powders into them since it would make sense.. lol but i cant find any for a decent price  :?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Since I don't who you have bought out :wink: I will just throw some links out there for ya.

http://www.chemistrystore.com/search.cg ... arch2.y=11 

http://www.thesoapdish.com/bottles.htm

http://bertsheavenscent.com/shop/

http://www.bayousome.com/

Kitn


edited to add another link


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 4, 2009)

Your fantastic!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

hey Victoria , I am glad they had something for you.

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 5, 2009)

Hooray! I've bought some goodies today and can't wait to play with them!


----------

